# Boardman CX Team



## MrGrumpy (2 Oct 2015)

Ok this could have gone in the commuting forum i suspect, is this a decent CX bike ? Right now it could be had for well under the £600 mark with maybe a wheel upgrade it could be a damn site lighter! Thoughts on it ? Looking at C2W so could go all the way to a grand? Seems from all my googling that its a decent bike for the money, just seems a wee bit weighty but what would the jump be from that to something lighter?

MODs will repost in another part of the forum, please delete.


----------



## outlash (3 Oct 2015)

It doesn't seem overly heavy to me, road bikes around £500 tend to come in about 10kg. My CAADX probably isn't that much lighter TBH.


----------



## LocalLad (3 Oct 2015)

If you are looking at c2w, halfords will get you pretty much any bike you like. I got a specialized diverge sport from cyclesurgery in gateshead through my work scheme.

I don't know much about bikes, and didn't try the boardmans, but I love the versatility of a cx


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Oct 2015)

can get c2w or cycleplus can go anywhere, just seemed acracking price but SWMBO has put the brakes on :/ apparently a new kitchen and car are more important lol


----------



## LocalLad (3 Oct 2015)

I feel your pain...work out the cost per month and present it that way? So a600 quid bike is 408 after tax and ni saving, or 34 a month...if you tell her it's only about 30 a month, is not as scary


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Oct 2015)

I will get one at some point but there are some more important things needing sorted, not really the cash thats the issue its the order of importance lol. Anyway back in love with my fixed for now, CX will wait, maybe best waiting till early spring anyway for some sale items. Albeit that boardman was cracking price.


----------



## david k (10 Oct 2015)




----------

